# Center channel speaker and hanging tv



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i would like to help, but i don't understand what your asking. though, it is late for me.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

The wall mount goes on back of tv and fits most tvs with no problem.


Configurations are universal these days.


The separate horizontal rails that go on wall get fastened to vertical wall studs, wood being best. Many screws can be used to secure these to wall studs, the more the better to distribute weight of tv evenly.


Your design may not be as stable because you're spreading load of a big tv over just 2 studs. Not a big deal if you are willing to follow the instructions with the mount. Use your 2 x 12 but use more vertical studs too. 



Once horizontal pieces are on wall securely, tv gets lifted into place and hangs on rails. It can be locked onto rails.


As far as center speaker, we'll assume you're using a receiver of some sort. Center speaker most often goes just under tv. May need another kit to mount to tv or on wall. If on wall (easier) similar rail kit for speaker to hang on. Suggest you hang tv rails, hang tv temporarily, figure where speaker would go, remove tv from rails, mount speaker to wall, rehang tv.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

My opinion and what I did, the top of the center speaker or sound bar should be at least 3" below the bottom of the TV. Do your own math. 


Those optical cables don't like sharp bends so keep that in mind. Now you have to decide if the optical cable is running from the TV or DVR / Tivo.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

I have 3 different large tilt-only mounts (where the tv hooks onto it) - 1 'X' style center mount and 2 horizontal rails, but one rail is much taller in profile and open, the other is shorter in profile and solid. I cheated in that I had the mounts already purchased before running cabling. 

- For the 'X' style mounting the receptacles just above centerline of tv worked.
- The shorter rail mounts high so the boxes had to go below the rail to hide them (only a 60"tv).
- The taller rail the boxes had to go next to the rail to hide them (smaller 50"tv). But I could offset the rail from center and slide the tv along the rail to center the tv. 

Telling you all that because it varies so much. So based on my experience I would generalize that putting extra blocking across 4 stud bays (but studs are sufficient), and mount the boxes below and left of center, horizontally laid, should work for any future tv. With a 75"tv you shouldn't have a problem hiding anything above or below. 

The Decora plate cover you're looking for is I believe just called a "brush" access plate. There are also combo recept/low volt and recessed styles available.

For the center speaker, if its just a soundbar mounted lower you can just run another brush coverplate for that cable. If its a center channel needing juice you'll have to place power like you're doing for the tv.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Colbyt said:


> My opinion and what I did, the top of the center speaker or sound bar should be at least 3" below the bottom of the TV. Do your own math.


actually, for best sound quality, most of the time, the center or soundbar, should be above the tv, "right" above it, nearly touching.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Fix'n it said:


> actually, for best sound quality, most of the time, the center or soundbar, should be above the tv, "right" above it, nearly touching.





Isn't an option for me (open staircase above) and most wives or decorators would not be happy with the choice.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Fix'n it said:


> actually, for best sound quality, most of the time, the center or soundbar, should be above the tv, "right" above it, nearly touching.


Respectfully disagree. The Center Channel speaker should be just below the Screen.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Deja-vue said:


> Respectfully disagree. The Center Channel speaker should be just below the Screen.


thats what everybody thinks. there are many misconceptions about a center. and also about tv placement. now, on my system, over the "screen" would not be good.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh. just like everybody thinks their tv or screen should be flat on the wall. for a optimally set up system = bad.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Fix'n it said:


> thats what everybody thinks. there are many misconceptions about a center. and also about tv placement. now, on my system, over the "screen" would not be good.


Hm, alright. I admit, On my very own system, the Center Channel speaker is indeed on top of the Screen. (For obvious reasons).
But on most of my "in-wall" Installs, I choose the location for the Center speaker just below the screen.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

very nice, and i love your art. where are your sides ?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

what is that, a 70" ?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Deja-vue said:


> But on most of my "in-wall" Installs, I choose the location for the Center speaker just below the screen.


the thing about installs for other people = you have to make it "look" the way they want. and that may not be the acoustically optimal way. but most of those people wouldn't know the difference anyway. so just make it look good, and they are happy.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Fix'n it said:


> what is that, a 70" ?


82 " 4K.
:wink2:


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Fix'n it said:


> very nice, and i love your art. where are your sides ?


Equipment:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

humble system here, but has high impact. "bang for buck" is how i roll.

i am sure you know what a Da-Lite HP2.8 is, 119". i mask = no bars.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

...and I see your Center Speaker *just below* your DaLite Screen.
:vs_laugh:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yes. if it was above, it would be WAY out of alignment with the side. but, most on wall setups the side are just to the side of the display. and putting it above or below would be ok. but putting it above would the sound closer to the pie holes on the display, making it sound moreso that the vocals where coming directly from the mouths. 

not only that, but most in/on wall setups can not possibly come close to the output i have. and as you know volume fills acoustical voids.


----------

